# A crazy looking bug.



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

Firstly I must state that when it comes to bugs I am no lion heart but I sucked it up and took one for the team and took these pics for the bug lovers on APS. Only thing is what is this thing???????View attachment 194282
View attachment 194281
View attachment 194280


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 7, 2011)

its a tree scorpion :O


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some kind of stick insect, goliath maybe


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 7, 2011)

haha nah it looks like a male Eurycnema goliath to me mate,


----------



## Chicken (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a stick insect, someone on here can tell you the exact type, maybe try contacting Hornet? I think he's into his insects and bugs


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys.....it just turned up....not seen one like it before....


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 7, 2011)

They've probably been there for ages, you just didn't know it cos they're ninja bugs lol.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sure you ar right.....it had those crazy eyes. Anyone know what they eat??


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

They eat gum leaves, awesome pets 
Looks like a titan stick insect to me (australias largest insect) but I may be wrong.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They eat gum leaves, awesome pets
> Looks like a titan stick insect to me (australias largest insect) but I may be wrong.



Gum Leaves..... I like it a bit better already.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha yeah, theyre harmless herbivores. They dont bite and they are very calm being held.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't help it bugs freek me....I would never hurt it but it just makes me feel itchy.....I suppose I need to man up and pick it up but it is dark now and I am sure it would have left anyway.....probably far far away eating some leaves......no point going back outside......long gone for sure.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I guess 
I was scared of bugs and stuff but then I went to sydney in January and held a stick insect, now I love bugs and I'm getting a pet scorpion. I've even gotten over my fears of spiders.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 7, 2011)

I want a scorpion, they are pretty awesome. I'd love watching them feed. I don't know much about insects/Arachnids but in pet shops I know that you can get a Flinders Range scorpion, are you going to get one of them?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

Well guys if you lived in Darwin I know where you could get a spider and stick like insect tree bug.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

As a matter of fact I am  
They're one of Australias largest scorpions. Dont buy from pet stores though. They charge $100 for a fliders range, I'm getting one off a guy for $30. And surprisingly, Australia has no dangerous scorpions, which is great! You'd expect us to be lucky enough to have the most dangerous scorpion, just to go with the most dangerous snake (debatable, I know), spider, jellyfish, octopus, snail, crocodile, shark, fish and bird. Then we'd have a full set :lol:
I recommend you join the Australian Invertebrate Forum, MathewB, you'll get heaps of advice. You'll also see some familiar faces, such as Richoman and hornet. My name on the forum is alex_1.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm an Invertebrate forum you say? Ehh what the hell, knowledge is power. Do we have the deadliest bird? What could that be? I'm going with peregrine falcon or a wedge tailed eagle as they the only 2 birds of prey I can think of. $30 is a lot cheaper than the pet shops!! The fact that they are not poisonus/venomous might help my new plead for one hehe. How big do they get?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

About 10cm. The worst they can do is give you some itching and localised swelling, just like a bee sting. However, if you're allergic to insect stings they can be potentially dangerous.
And no the deadliest bird is in fact not a bird of prey (birds of prey arent really dangerous) its the cassowary! They're very territorial and will use their dagger like claws to attack if you go near their nests.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 7, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Hmmm an Invertebrate forum you say? Ehh what the hell, knowledge is power. Do we have the deadliest bird? What could that be? I'm going with peregrine falcon or a wedge tailed eagle as they the only 2 birds of prey I can think of. $30 is a lot cheaper than the pet shops!! The fact that they are not poisonus/venomous might help my new plead for one hehe. How big do they get?


 Pretty sure cassowary are the most dangerous birds and yes they are from here


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Apr 8, 2011)

I got pecked by a cassowary once, hurt like he'll...turns out it was friendly it just didn't like my hat or something ....I think they just didn't want me to sue em lmao!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like a Goliath to me, Titans dont really tend to be greeny, well so I thought anyway


----------



## guzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Looks like a Goliath to me, Titans dont really tend to be greeny, well so I thought anyway



How big do they get? It was about 20 + cm


----------



## MathewB (Apr 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> About 10cm. The worst they can do is give you some itching and localised swelling, just like a bee sting. However, if you're allergic to insect stings they can be potentially dangerous.
> And no the deadliest bird is in fact not a bird of prey (birds of prey arent really dangerous) its the cassowary! They're very territorial and will use their dagger like claws to attack if you go near their nests.


 I forgot about the cassowary. They were on the news not too long ago, habitat destruction after the cyclone in Nortern QLD. Well I'm not allergic to stings so I'm alright!


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

That is one huge stick insect there guzzo lol



snakeluvver said:


> About 10cm. The worst they can do is give you some itching and localised swelling, just like a bee sting. However, if you're allergic to insect stings they can be potentially dangerous.
> And no the deadliest bird is in fact not a bird of prey (birds of prey arent really dangerous) its the cassowary! They're very territorial and will use their dagger like claws to attack if you go near their nests.


 
Mate, just have to say... Why can't more kids your age (and in some cases older) be as intelligent and informative like yourself? You come across as very well educated, well spoken and you accept criticism deeming you willing to learn, kudos to you mate.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> That is one huge stick insect there guzzo lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, just have to say... Why can't more kids your age (and in some cases older) be as intelligent and informative like yourself? You come across as very well educated, well spoken and you accept criticism deeming you willing to learn, kudos to you mate.



And He has no fear of bugs!!! I agree great to see!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha thanks SamNabz, I try my best 
And trust me Guzzo, I can be scared of them. They're fine right up to when they jump or fly into your face :? Then I scream like a girl and run :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They're fine right up to when they jump or fly into your face :? Then I scream like a girl and run :lol:


 I'm glad to know I'm not the only one then... even if you are a year younger than me.
But yeah, it does look like more of a Titan than a Goliath.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

BTW guzzo, Titans grow to 30cm+  so they're BIG bugs!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Well it has a few gum leaves yet to eat!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 15, 2011)

So after seeing this thread i ended up at the local pet shop, and came home with a new pet for my 2 yr old. i am now the proud grandmamma to a goliath stick insect. he is sitting on my hand as i type... turns out he will prob be my pet as my daughter is a bit scared of it. he pretty cool i think!


----------



## Gangrenous (Apr 16, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> So after seeing this thread i ended up at the local pet shop, and came home with a new pet for my 2 yr old. i am now the proud grandmamma to a goliath stick insect. he is sitting on my hand as i type... turns out he will prob be my pet as my daughter is a bit scared of it. he pretty cool i think!



Some might think you planed it that way so you could keep it for yourself


----------



## MathewB (Apr 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They're fine right up to when they jump or fly into your face :? Then I scream like a girl and run :lol:



Haha same but the worst are flying cockroaches which have the super natural ability to target ones face but not a tree or the person standing next to you


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2011)

Gangrenous said:


> Some might think you planed it that way so you could keep it for yourself


 
Haha. Not the way I intended but yeah, appears that way lol.

well unfortunalely Sticky has come to an untimely death.... apparently my daughter didnt like it when Sticky sat on her shoulder and she tried to remove him, with Sticky ending up being twice the bug he had been before....  not sure whether or not to go buy her another one at this point, but if the tears dont stop, i may end up another $25 down....


----------

